# Line help Please!!!!



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

i have been fishing since i was a kid and nothing like this past week has ever happened to me. In the past week i have literally lost close to 10 fish because of knots breaking and line snapping. Now the knot problem has been solved, i googled and learned a couple new ones. As for the line i need your guys input. 

The age of the line was in question first, a couple years old, so i bought 10lb stren flourocast (flourocarbon). i was feeling confident that my problems were behind me. then during the bass tourny last night at mosquito i hooked into a 3lber and SNAP. broke me off. it wasnt the knot it was a clean break and you could tell the line had been stretched were the line broke. now im considering switching to 12lb mono, because mono stretches a little and flourocarbon doesnt. i need any input you guys can give on the subject, im sure all of you know how pissed off this can make you.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

You fished the tourny? At 1st I was going to ask you how old it was, but that was solved, you could have simply gotten a bad spool, I have used trilene and havent had any problems


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Go get some powerpro braid, you wont lose another fish. And for the couple extra dollars you spend on it, it will pay off quickly when your not tying on new lures because you line broke or got caught up in a snag.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I use Berkley Fluoro and love it. I haven't had any break offs, even with some knicks in it. Just make sure you wet the knot before cinching it down with fluoro.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

If you like to use flourocarbon, try P-line. It's a flourocarbon coated mono. I use it exclusively for steelhead in the river because it's WAY more abrassion resistant than %100 flourocarbon, casts better, stronger, and you still get the qualities you like/need with regular flourocarbon. If i can land a 13lb steelhead on 4lb p-line in the rocky river you wouldnt have ANY problem with bass with a sturdy 8-10lb test (depending on structure you're fishing). Good luck! hope this helps


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

CatchNrelease said:


> Go get some powerpro braid, you wont lose another fish. And for the couple extra dollars you spend on it, it will pay off quickly when your not tying on new lures because you line broke or got caught up in a snag.


I've been using the 10lb power pro braid. it does save ALOT of lures, but it also seems to loop up on me a lot.... is it on the reel too loose, tight, or does it just happen a lot with this line


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I had that happen when I first tried Flourocarbon, I believe its called an impact break which is you setting the hook. It could depend on the brand of flouro and how old. They have been tweaking it over the past few years.
Another thing to do when tying knots and you may have learned this on the knot tying site is to wet the knot before pulling it tight. Especially with Flouro. 
I have tried a few copolymer lines and they have worked out good. 
Try some P-Line or Viscous. Very good price.
Are you using a baitcaster? If so, I run into a problem after a few backlashes where my line will just snap from where it became week from the snapping back of the lure while in mid air. 

Good Luck Man


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

exide9922 said:


> I've been using the 10lb power pro braid. it does save ALOT of lures, but it also seems to loop up on me a lot.... is it on the reel too loose, tight, or does it just happen a lot with this line


You might have it spooled to loose. I just began using it this year, I had that problem when I first put it on but after a few trips its been flawless. I dont know if the line just needs a break in period or I just got use to using it, but it hasn't happened to me since.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I use plain Trilene XL 8lb test for ALL of my Spinning rods and I use the same on my baitcasters in 12lb. I have never lost a fish due to line break or knots giving out. I tail hooked a 13lb sheephead in the Muamee river and HORSED it our of that wicked current on that 8lb line and that's with nicks and abrasions on it from bouncing jigs along the rocks. I've also landed several 15-20 lb flatheads on the Muskingum river fishing for Hybrids below Devola dam landed without a problem all on 8lb Trilene XL.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

P-line and the ploymer not. Get her wet with spit


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

For topwater, I use Stren 12lb Mono exclusively as it floats and helps with the presentation.

For flippin' (which I do a lot of at Mosquito) I use 30lb PowerPro braid. Don't go much smaller than 30 (20 at minimum) especially if you're using a baitcaster. The diameter of the 30 is about the same as 8lb mono... much smaller and you'll get backlashes. Also, put a couple rounds on the spool of mono then tie a blood knot (use google) to attach the braid to the mono, and fill the spool with braid. The mono bed helps a lot.

The only time I use fluro is for CLEAR water or times where I need abrasion resistance. The fluro disappears in the water and is more abrasion resistant than mono or braid. Use P-Line 12lb. It's good.

Remember, mono has stretch and the hookset needs power. Just a flick of the wrist with fluro or braid sets the hook fine.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I wanted to share a few thoughts with you on line. First off, fluorocarbon line is not all it's cracked up to be..."in my opinion" I find it has high memory and low tinsel strength. It makes for great leader material, but I now shy away from filling my spools with the stuff. There are lines that are made for specific kinds of fishing. Low stretch, high stretch, braid, super line...etc. For all around fishing, my preference is regular old Stren original. It does have stretch, so if you're fishing soft plastic, you may want to use braid or a low stretch line. Braid has come a long way over the last few years, but it's still a highly visible line. Mosquito Lake has very dark stained water thus making braid less visible and a pretty good choice for setting a hook through a plastic body bait. One draw back is that the so called super braids are so slippery, that it's hard to find a knot that will not slip. Most manufactures recommend a palomar knot. I find that a single drop of super glue will hold any knot as well as helping your bait stay put on the hook. If you don't care for braid, a low stretch mono will do the trick. The weight of your line depends on where you're fishing and what kind of structure you're casting into. For working weed edges, I like 10 lb. test. If I'm working wood or heavy cover, I will go up to 17-20 lb. test. It's good to have more than one rod on deck, so you can handle any cover you come across. When I fished bass tournaments, I would have half a dozen rods spooled with different line and rigged with a number of different baits. A flipping stick with heavy line and a 3/4 oz. jig. For fishing a plastic worm, a 6' heavy action rod with a spinning reel filled with 10 lb and another with 15 lb. a 6.6' med action spinning rod with 10 lb and a spinner bait or crank bait. Maybe another med action spinning rod with 8 lb and a trick worm or wacky rig. I always carry a light action rod with 6 lb for finesse fishing with a small tube or grub. There are so many options all any of us can do is to give our own opinions. One thing that's a must is to change your line often. When I was doing my tourniment days, I would change line several times each season. And one last thought... Make sure you have your reel drag set properly for the weight line that you're using.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well said Lawman


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

buy seaguar abrazx or invizx and you wont have those types of problems any longer.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Twitch13 said:


> i have been fishing since i was a kid and nothing like this past week has ever happened to me. In the past week i have literally lost close to 10 fish because of knots breaking and line snapping. Now the knot problem has been solved, i googled and learned a couple new ones. As for the line i need your guys input.
> 
> The age of the line was in question first, a couple years old, so i bought 10lb stren flourocast (flourocarbon). i was feeling confident that my problems were behind me. then during the bass tourny last night at mosquito i hooked into a 3lber and SNAP. broke me off. it wasnt the knot it was a clean break and you could tell the line had been stretched were the line broke. now im considering switching to 12lb mono, because mono stretches a little and flourocarbon doesnt. i need any input you guys can give on the subject, im sure all of you know how pissed off this can make you.


you could of got some bad line.. even with top end line you can get bad stuff.. no matter what knot you use always wet it before you pull it tight...


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I use the p-line 12 lb also.. its great


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

No love for Fireline?!?!? I use smoke 14lb on my spinning reel and 20lb Fireline Braid on my baitcaster. I guess I may lose some bites because of it, but I catch a lot of bass on it and I pull logs out of the water with it! I use the knot that comes in the package, forget the name of it, I have NEVER had it snap, line or knot.

Just started using the braid on the baitcaster, casts MUCH better than the regular Fireline...


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't much care for the performance of the Fireline, but that's just my opinion. Braid is by far my fav line on a caster... best braid in my opinion is PowerPro followed by Suffix.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

have always used stren and always will! the new brute strength is awsome


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Something about your description, Twitch13, just doesn't make sense to me.
Two different lines had knot and/or breakoffs.
Did you examine the rod tip and line guides? Especially the tip. Use a magnifyer, look for burrs or chips. run a piece of new line through and give it a real workout, by hand, look for cuts or abrasions. You may spot your problem. GoodLuck!--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

In Monofilament I use Trilene xl. I only use this line for my finesse presentation rods or panfishing. For nearly all other fishing i use Powerpro braid in 30lb strength/8lb diameter. I have pulled HUGE stumps INTO the boat with this braid. I tie palomar knots and wet the line first, even with mono. (snell knots with mono for certain rigs)


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good catch WOW.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Huntinbull said:


> Good catch WOW.


Yeah... I second that... typical of me to overlook the obvious.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow said:


> Something about your description, Twitch13, just doesn't make sense to me.
> Two different lines had knot and/or breakoffs.
> Did you examine the rod tip and line guides? Especially the tip. Use a magnifyer, look for burrs or chips. run a piece of new line through and give it a real workout, by hand, look for cuts or abrasions. You may spot your problem. GoodLuck!--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 46511


Good call...I use a q-tip. Swab it around and see if anything pulls out.

In my opinion, if you don't use.fluorocarbon for certain applications your totally missing out. I switched to the Viscious Pro Elite this year and I love it. I used Trilene 100% and that was really good also. I crank with fluoro, throw spinnerbaits, chatterbaits, swimbaits, etc. I also have 1 rod for flippin set up with fluoro, as well as 1 with Suffix 832 braid. 

Obviously everyone has something that works for them...but I wouldn't abandon the fluorocarbon ship quite so easily.



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Young gun you like fluro for flippin? I tried it for flippin because of the abrasion resistance, but found it to be less baitcaster friendly than braid. I still use it for crankin and swimbaits, and times where I'm fishing around rocks. Mono for topwater, and braid for tough stuff. Not judging you, just wondering why you like it for flippin... seeing if I should go back to it.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

P-LINE CX or CXX!!!!! 8# & the improved polymer ,cinch knot, AWESOME STUFF,unbeatable combination! LONG LASTING + priced right..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

8# Stren gets the job done. I dont know how but sometimes that line will haul in small trees and a 30# flathead. Im almost afraid to try anything else, whats a good reliable fluorocarbon?


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

GULPisgreat said:


> 8# Stren gets the job done. I dont know how but sometimes that line will haul in small trees and a 30# flathead. Im almost afraid to try anything else, whats a good reliable fluorocarbon?


P-Line 12lb... only one I use. Never had good luck with the rest.


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

P-line hands down. I got 6lb on all my spinning gear. Hawk a lugie on an impoved cinch and good to go. While pulling on the to try to free a lure last week, the line literally started cutting into my hands, unbelievalble knot strength.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

The biggest problem with any fishing line is once mono or flouro is put on a reel it starts to become flat. The tighter u put it on the worse it is. My guess is ur problem isnt with the line ur using. U said u were fishing bass at mosquito so im assuming u were in the weeds. Im also willing to bet ur using a heavy action rod. Just setting the hook with mono on a heavier rod stretches and weakens the line. Fishing heavy weeds requires heavy line. I spool every rod with braid then if i get into clear water i just use a 3 ft flouro leader. Braid had no memory and no stretch so when u set the hook its solid. If u dont like or want braid id only use 2 lines maxxum 10lb mono just cause it wears like iron or seaguar inviz flouro. The seaguar hands down is the best flouro on the market. It fishes like braid and its strong. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Seaguar is also made in Japan.

Added.... I just realized P-line is also imported from Japan... Commies are EVERYWHERE!!!!

Well I guess there is another tool that is going to be missing from my tackle box.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

therockgj said:


> No love for Fireline?!?!? I use smoke 14lb on my spinning reel and 20lb Fireline Braid on my baitcaster. I guess I may lose some bites because of it, but I catch a lot of bass on it and I pull logs out of the water with it! I use the knot that comes in the package, forget the name of it, I have NEVER had it snap, line or knot.
> 
> Just started using the braid on the baitcaster, casts MUCH better than the regular Fireline...


I use the 14lb Smoke Fireline. You actually can pull logs, trees, and everything else out. The stuff is tough as nails. Just an FYI, if you do use this line, you need to put a piece of tape on the reel when you are spooling or your line will get all messed up.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Dan44149 said:


> Young gun you like fluro for flippin? I tried it for flippin because of the abrasion resistance, but found it to be less baitcaster friendly than braid. I still use it for crankin and swimbaits, and times where I'm fishing around rocks. Mono for topwater, and braid for tough stuff. Not judging you, just wondering why you like it for flippin... seeing if I should go back to it.


I like fluoro for flippin/pitchin. When I use braid I back off the spool tension almost entirely, and turn the break way down. Braid will perform well enough that I have very few issues. With fluoro, I have to mess with the reel a little more...can't be as care free with the spool tension, etc. I do feel like I get bit more with flouro..even in dirtier water. 





_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use 6# test trilene 100% flouro most of the time with a double trilene knot.... I never break off fish....I also believe it gives the bait a very natural movement....

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

